# earth worms for leopard gecko's?



## GoldenBen (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi I'm looking at different food options and wondered if earth worms were suitable to feed to leos? I'd be buying them online and not getting them from outside, thanks.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Not 100% but I.woukd have thought its ok..

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Im not 100% sure but i would say no.

You could feed many other insects that are known to be fine!


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't see why they would be a problem, they're a perfectly good feeder food for loads of other species :2thumb: I've always got some knocking around for my frogs and toads...you've made me wonder if my AFT would be interested in them :hmm:


----------



## khamers (Nov 23, 2008)

I feed them to my Cordylus giganteus and they love them......

gr. Kamiel


----------



## crickets1997 (Jun 24, 2013)

My gecko's love them i get them for fishing and always have a few left over good source of protein aswell only give them 4-5 a week though because too many can give them diarrhea that generally doesnt happen unless they eat them constant though


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Link to a site that sells them anyone? Thanks


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

TommyR said:


> Link to a site that sells them anyone? Thanks


I get mine here Reptile Live Food - Earth Worms | Swell Reptiles always great quality :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

Would you just chop them up for a leo then? surely even small ones would be too big for them to tackle?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

The ones I get (the small ones in the link) would probably be fine whole or cut in half for an adult leo...they're pretty small :2thumb:


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Ewww I don't like the idea of feeding them worms,makes me feel icky lol.Worms eat soil which contains decaying plant and animal matter and also some live plant matter and seeds etc.They also eat animal feces which is just disgusting.All I can say is make sure you get the worms from a good source and maybe feed them good stuff for a few days before using unless they have come from a worm farm or similar where they have been kept and fed properly.Don't get worms from your garden as in my opinion they would be just YUCK and may be carrying anything.This is only my thoughts and opinion on the matter though,maybe it is because i just don't like them :lol2:


----------



## GoldenBen (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks guys i've ordered a tub from swell, wanna give as much choice to the leos as i can :2thumb:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

littlefoot said:


> Ewww I don't like the idea of feeding them worms,makes me feel icky lol.Worms eat soil which contains decaying plant and animal matter and also some live plant matter and seeds etc.They also eat animal feces which is just disgusting.All I can say is make sure you get the worms from a good source and maybe feed them good stuff for a few days before using unless they have come from a worm farm or similar where they have been kept and fed properly.Don't get worms from your garden as in my opinion they would be just YUCK and may be carrying anything.This is only my thoughts and opinion on the matter though,maybe it is because i just don't like them :lol2:


What do you think insects eat normally? They certainly don't get fresh fruit and veg all the time in the wild! I've gotten wood lice from outside, not a problem at all if they are taken from non-pesticide areas 

No problem with feeding earth worms, the only potential problem would be if the gecko would take them or not.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

I just don't like slimy worms i guess.


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

If the diet of the worms (and thus potential contents of the digestive system) bother you, then I've heard of keeping in in plain containers for a 24 hour period, say on damp kitchen towel in a cleaned plastic tub. Over this length of time everything should have passed from their system so should be safe at that point.
Most wild insects, though not eating fresh fruit, are still eating animal and plant matter. Not quite the same as processing dirt.

I know I've heard of this for crayfish also for human consumption, as well as before being killed for the table. I _think_ I've heard of it for worms for animal feeding too, but don't hold me to that!
I'd think the logic is sound at the very least.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Why feed them earthworms ?

Mealies, morios, locusts, dubia and crickets amongst other things are all good Leo foods. Don't see the point of feeding them tbh.....


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Big Red One said:


> Why feed them earthworms ?
> 
> Mealies, morios, locusts, dubia and crickets amongst other things are all good Leo foods. Don't see the point of feeding them tbh.....


nothing wrong a very varied diet :2thumb:


----------



## tetradite (Jan 9, 2013)

Zerox Z21 said:


> If the diet of the worms (and thus potential contents of the digestive system) bother you, then I've heard of keeping in in plain containers for a 24 hour period, say on damp kitchen towel in a cleaned plastic tub. Over this length of time everything should have passed from their system so should be safe at that point.
> Most wild insects, though not eating fresh fruit, are still eating animal and plant matter. Not quite the same as processing dirt.
> 
> I know I've heard of this for crayfish also for human consumption, as well as before being killed for the table. I _think_ I've heard of it for worms for animal feeding too, but don't hold me to that!
> I'd think the logic is sound at the very least.


You could tell me crayfish where fed on radioactive waste until 30 seconds before cooking and I'd still eat them. Something tastes that good I just don't care about the details.


----------



## GoldenBen (Jan 21, 2013)

Big Red One said:


> Why feed them earthworms ?
> 
> Mealies, morios, locusts, dubia and crickets amongst other things are all good Leo foods. Don't see the point of feeding them tbh.....


Ye but when you have leos who will only eat meal worms and not roaches, silk worms, locusts, morios, calci worms etc like i've tried then you have to try new things, they are insectivores after all and i read how good earth worms were nutritionally, so i see every reason to try.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

GoldenBen said:


> Ye but when you have leos who will only eat meal worms and not roaches, silk worms, locusts, morios, calci worms etc like i've tried then you have to try new things, they are insectivores after all and i read how good earth worms were nutritionally, so i see every reason to try.


Ah, sorry. I thought that the question mark at the end of the thread title was you asking a question. Apologies, seems you already had an answer.


----------

